# Finally just the 100kg Club!



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Finally hit 100kg on bench today! It's about time too... New PB :thumb:


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

Well done bud, how long has it taken to get there?


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Well done mate how many reps u doing for 100kg?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Gazbeast said:


> Well done bud, how long has it taken to get there?


Taken about a 10 months, when I first started I was only benching 35kg!...



steviethe spark said:


> Well done mate how many reps u doing for 100kg?


Managed 1 an half tonight :laugh: feels good to be banging out at least 1 tho!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Well Done m8, the Bench is one of the hardest movements and all gains are good gains, and 100Kg is a milestone


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

A well done currently doing 4 reps for 100kg my self though some weeks i feel weaker than others if that makes sence and struggle with 2 reps


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Good stuff man!

Next aim - 102.5, then 105, then 107.5 etc  You'll get huge strength if you keep going!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Well done mate, keep up the good work


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

whats your body weight pal?


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

i made the 50KG club today, not even my body weight lol

well done mate


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

i made the 50KG club today, not even my body weight lol

well done mate


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

NickDuffy said:


> whats your body weight pal?


12st9lb mate...


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Feelin' so ecstatic now, don't think i'll be able to sleep tonight :laugh:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

BBK said:


> Feelin' so ecstatic now, don't think i'll be able to sleep tonight :laugh:


If you dont sleep your muscles wont grow


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

ah i remember my first time benching 100kg a time to never forget lol

good stuff mate keep it up but always look to improve and get better


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

Good work mate, remember to keep solid form and vary your routines and style of training to maximise your gains.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

ricky23 said:


> ah i remember my first time benching 100kg a time to never forget lol
> 
> good stuff mate keep it up but always look to improve and get better


I always think to myself, everytime I bench 100kg, I can't believe I'm repping this haha


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

congrats, now for 120kg


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

I powered 100kg overhead press ye boiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

congrats!!...I was happy with that for about a week until I see guys benching 180kg and i am thinking [email protected]!...More GEAR!!!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Cheers for all the advioce for the next milestone lads!


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Well done mate, 100kg seems a galaxy away for me! Still, I'll keep plugging away, 70kg x 8 x 4 sets tonight (hopefully!)


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Well done mate i remember my 1st 100kg rep i waas so proud  , since recovering from my rotor cuff injury i have only had the guts to go over 90kg with a spotter tho but i am feeling back on top form so batting for the 120 next


----------



## bodell83 (Oct 13, 2010)

well done i can only manage a couple on 80 been training for 4 months


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Only managed to bang out 8 reps at 80kg today, felt hard as ****, mind you was a bit hungover so that didn't help... coulple of days rest then see if I can bang out 2 on a ton... :laugh:


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

nice work


----------

